

Apple’s New MacBook’s Trackpad Does Not Move - alexcasalboni
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/11/apples-new-macbooks-trackpad-does-not-move/#3Kwfc0:rogg

======
harryhuang
Is this really as good as they claim it to be? I remember using 'haptic
feedback' with the Samsung S2 and it really wasn't very good - definitely not
like a real button.

